# 5 MM CONICAL Lights



## itsjustme0770 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi all-

I am in the process of picking up some new light strings and saw these: http://www.ledholidaylighting.com/5-mm-conical-standard.aspx

Can someone explain to me the good and bad points of these lights and where they typically use them?

Also, if anyone has any experience with ledholidaylighting.com I'd appreciate hearing them.

Thanks!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't know the logistics, but these ought to be easier to set inside props and make them flush.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

itsjustme0770 said:


> Hi all-
> 
> I am in the process of picking up some new light strings and saw these: http://www.ledholidaylighting.com/5-mm-conical-standard.aspx
> 
> ...


I am using some M5 LED light strings in my haunt display this year. I bought some strings of orange and purple. They will be wrapped around some small bushes along the front of my house. I'm planning to have an animated light show sychronized to Monster Mash with a singing skull.

I bought mine from Creative Displays Inc. You will want to buy "full wave". They are much brighter than "half wave".

Benefits of LED strings:
1) Use very little power - about 5 watts per string
2) Don't get hot - LED lights burn very cool
3) Sealed lights are break resistant - Last much longer than traditional lights

Disadvantage of LED strings:
1) More expensive than traditional lights


----------



## itsjustme0770 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks. But I am looking for a specific comment on these 5MM lights and what folks are using them for. I just haven't seen them live and don't know if they look bright and are good for main lighting or if they have a specific use.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Im guessing since you can attach 55 strings together, it would be best used for one of those set to music.
LED's are brighter than reg lights.

Works with Animation Programs e.g. LightORama, Animated Lighting 

otherwise they are good because they use low wattage
24 ft of string ...wont be using these on small items


----------

